# Hiring Touring Bikes in the UK



## psmiffy (29 Jan 2010)

I have some friends coming over from New Zealand in May - after they have caught up with people in UK they are intending to do a tour of part of France

Does anybody have any recommendations for a hirer of good quality - probably flat barred (that what they are used to) touring bikes - maybe panniers also - in the UK (probably with an emphasis on somewhere in the south due to point of entry into UK

Thank You


(Apologies if anybody has seen this elsewhere - it dropped off the bottom without any joy)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I have some friends coming over from New Zealand in May - after they have caught up with people in UK they are intending to do a tour of part of France
> 
> Does anybody have any recommendations for a hirer of good quality - probably flat barred (that what they are used to) touring bikes - maybe panniers also - in the UK (probably with an emphasis on somewhere in the south due to point of entry into UK
> 
> ...



have a word with http://www.londonbicycle.com/ they have hybrids. and be racked bikes and friends in similar situations to your selves said they were 'ok, not great but ok'.


----------



## Brains (29 Jan 2010)

"On Your Bike" at London bridge rent out decent hybrids with racks etc.

Otherwise, they could buy decent 2nd hand tourers in the UK, nad elither sell when they leave or ship back toNZ


----------



## HJ (29 Jan 2010)

I know you can hire touring bikes in Edinburgh, but that is probably the wrong end of the UK for you.


----------



## andym (29 Jan 2010)

I must admit I wasn't very impressed with the bike a friend rented from London Bicycle. I think On Yer Bike would probably be the better bet. Hire rates are here:

http://www.onyourbike.com/stylesheet.asp?file=6_1_1_about_our_cycle_hire

£35 a week - more reasonable than I thought it would be.


----------



## psmiffy (29 Jan 2010)

Merci Beucoup all those that have replied - any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2010)

Road bikes, not tourers...any good?

http://www.cyclesense.co.uk/info/bike_hire_in_leeds_yorkshire.php


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Feb 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I have some friends coming over from New Zealand in May - after they have caught up with people in UK they are intending to do a tour of part of France
> 
> Does anybody have any recommendations for a hirer of good quality - probably flat barred (that what they are used to) touring bikes - maybe panniers also - in the UK (probably with an emphasis on somewhere in the south due to point of entry into UK
> 
> ...



How long do they plan on hiring the bikes ? It looks like it would cost between £10 - £20 per day, so once they pass a fortnight, it would make much more sense to buy 2nd hand, or even new, and then dispose of them later.

(as Brains said


----------



## psmiffy (1 Feb 2010)

> it would make much more sense to buy 2nd hand, or even new, and then dispose of them later.



I think that is the conclusion they are coming to - any suggestions for a retailer that would do a sell and buy


----------



## HJ (1 Feb 2010)

I would look for one of the bicycle recycling schemes, where you can pick up a refurbished second hand bike with a three month warranty, at a reasonable price.


----------



## Brains (1 Feb 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I think that is the conclusion they are coming to - any suggestions for a retailer that would do a sell and buy



Thorn (www.sjsc.co.uk)

You could buy a top of the range Thorn touring bike, and you would have no problem re-selling it later, Thorn even buy it back their own bikes. 
But it's a big outlay, and you are liable to loose half the value.

However for a small additional outlay you could ship (and I mean ship not fly) the bikes back to NZ.

As Thorn ship their (new) bikes all over the world I'm sure they could tell you the most economical way of doing it.

Otherwise buy a couple of Dawes Galaxys off E-bay, and sell when no longer needed, the chances are if bought now (winter) and sold in the summer you might even turn a slight profit


----------

